# Where is PETA When You Need Them?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And yes, they had permission to flatten this farmers corn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

That was an excellent operator!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is that a Valmet?!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nitram said:


> That was an excellent operator!


Wasn't he, though! My hats off to him.

Ralph


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's amazing!!


----------

